# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting & Navigational Trip Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/4/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We took advantage of the light winds this week, put the tower on the boat and cruised to marsh picking off redfish. Armed with DSL's spicey pumpkinseed burner shad and watermelon on 1/4oz Owner Cutting Point jig heads. The reds were active early tailing up against the banks. When the sun got up above the morning clouds they took refuge along the ledges and drop offs of the sandbars. Once they dropped to deeper water we had to slow down and creep along. Spotting these fish when they get down can be hard to do with no contrast on the bottom, they blend in well. Day 2 of sight casting we were met with the same morning activity, but the fish stayed active all day and around noon were still cruising the banks looking for a meal. All our reds were released on the sight casting trips.

Our navigational trip worked out great. With calm waters and sunny skies, learning to read the water was a lot easier for this group. Looking at the different shadings and being able to see drop offs, shallows, and the grass beds/sand pockets made their learning experience more understandable.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like a blast Capt.


----------

